# favorite lines/lyrics?



## paymerick

Alright fish-heads, what are some of your favorite lines and/or lyrics?

I'll start off with some Houston Marchman from his song "Vietnashville"

_"A man said son, son you've gotta write,
for an 8th grade level divorced housewife,
in Nashville..."_


----------



## DeaconDon

"Standin' on a corner in Winslow Arizona...such a fine sight to see
It's a girl, My Lord, in a flatbed Ford slowin' down to take a look at me"
Eagles...........


----------



## fastpitch

From the rockin of the cradle to the rolling of the hearse
the going up was worth the coming down.
Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Knot Kidding

"Well my style of stress relief sometimes disturbs the peace"
Big and Rich - Kick My *** Lyrics


----------



## Bruce J

Lucinda Williams writes some of my favorite stuff. This is just one of several great verses from Drunken Angel:

Blood spilled out from the hole in your heart
Over the strings of your guitar
The worn down places in the wood
The ones that made you feel so good
Drunken Angel


----------



## paymerick

Bruce J: Lucinda has some great stuff...

Another line, from Hayes Carll's "Drunken Poet's Dream"... Ray Wylie Hubbard has a version that is very good, but omits this line:

_"Wine bottles scattered like last night's clothes,
Cigarettes, papers and dominoes,
She laughs for a minute 'bout the shape I'm in,
She says you be the sinner, honey, and I'll be the sin."_


----------



## Puma

"Everybody wants to go to heaven,
Nobody wants to die"


----------



## Cool Hand

As i ransak their homes they want to shake my hand......they call me the seeker (something like that0


The Who


----------



## Pistol58

So many to think of....

"And the rays of light through my Shiner Bock bottle, make me wanna turn the key and put down the throttle. And get lost down 35."

Jason Boland


----------



## devil1824

"Were all just chalk lines on the sidewalk". Pretty close anyways.


----------



## Pistol58

I used to shake you like an eight ball. I used to shoot you like a gun. I used to hold you like a hammer, and try and nail down everyone. I used to keep you in a steeple. I used to bind you in a book. I used to take you like prescription, without knowing what I took. But now I, just dont buy it, anymore. No, I try and Ive tried to know everything for sure. But I find, I know less, as I come to know you more. You're not who I thought you were.....praise the Lord.

Sean McConnell


----------



## Pistol58

Had to put the second verse of my last post.....good song!

Your loves an ocean not a river. A symphony not just a song. I dont think everybody's right, I just think most of us are wrong. I think that when we get to Heaven, we're gonna laugh when we can see, just how hard we tried to make it, and how easy it should be.


----------



## paymerick

That Sean McConnell fella's got a voice on him...


----------



## paymerick

paymerick said:


> That Sean McConnell fella's got a voice on him...


That, and he throws a D7 in on "Reckless Love"... I'm a sucker for well-placed 7s...


----------



## paymerick

Ahhh... Terry Allen, from "Amarillo Highway"

_"I don't wear no Stetson, but I'm willing to bet, Son, that I'm as big'a Texan as you are"_

_immediately followed by_

_"there's a girl in her bare-feet, 'sleep on the backseat, and that trunk's full of Pearl, and Lonestar"_


----------



## bzrk180

"Dont let your dreams be dreams"
~Jack Johnson~

The truth lies in in between
~Kenny Wayne Sheppard~

Understanding is for giving
~Storyville~

"You know BB, life out her on the road is hard"
"I know baby, I know..."
And I am, well I am just gettin Tired"
"I Know baby...spell it for me..."
"T-I-D-E.... *TIDE"*
~BB-King and Etta James~

"Let the sound rise up.....let the hardwork drag you down....let the sound rise up, feel your body, follow me..."
~Benni Bennazi~

"I called 
Because 
I just
Need to feel you on the line
Don't hang up this time
And I know it was me who called it over but
I still wish you'd fought me 'til your dying day
Don't let me get away"
~John Mayer~

*And from the LEGEND!!*

"Well I woke up this morning I was all alone 
Saw your picture by the telephone
I've been missing you baby oh so bad
I love you baby with all my might 
Come on home and squeeze me tight
Long distance lovin's gonna drive me out of my mind"
~SRV~


----------



## El Ahogo

Some get spiritual, 'cause they see the light
And some, 'cause they feel the heat

"Convsation With the Devil"
Ray Wylie Hubbard


----------



## Pistol58

paymerick said:


> That Sean McConnell fella's got a voice on him...


Yeah, real talent. There are some videos already up on youtube from his show at Dosey Doe this week. It was a great show. My wife and I have seen him twice there now. The one before christmas with Wade Bowen, Cody Canada, and Seth James was AWESOME!

He's a heck of a songwriter.


----------



## paymerick

El Ahogo said:


> Some get spiritual, 'cause they see the light
> And some, 'cause they feel the heat
> 
> "Convsation With the Devil"
> Ray Wylie Hubbard


_.....never did the cocaine to get high, I just liked the way it smelled... _


----------



## Pistol58

Well God blessed Texas and deacon Shackelford
He read the Bible seven times, and he believed every word
That old beat up leather book had been through it all
He sat on the back pew, so he could chew him a chaw

And today he joined up with Jesus wearing shiney pearl snaps
we sang a few gospel hymns and then the soldier played tapps
I bet he's walking with Pete down a street paved with gold
showing off his brand spanking new wings and his barbed wire halo

The Honky Tonk Kid!


----------



## Pistol58

It’s a beautiful morning, to see the sun rise
It’s moments like this that make me wish I could freeze frame time
I got a hot cup of coffee, gonna watch the world come alive
Surrounded by nature likens the innocence of a new born child

I got a picture in my pocket, of my baby boy
He’s growing up so fast I swear he thinks he can conquer the world
Just yesterday evening, he come running up to me
He said he made his momma mad and that she said he was just like me

Brandon Rhyder


----------



## Pistol58

Well I walked in that bar and I drank myself crazy thinkin bought her and that man 
When in walked a woman lookin richer than sin and ten years worth of work on her hand
Well I followed her home and when she was alone I put my gun to her head
And I dont recall what happened next at all but now that rich woman she's dead

Now I drive down the highway ten miles from my sweet baby's arms
And the moon is so bright it don't look like night
and the diamond how it sparkles in the lights of Loving County

Charlie Robison


----------



## paymerick

From Josh Ritter's "Rumors"

_ "My orchestra is gigantic, This thing could sink the Titanic, 
And the string section's screaming like horses in a barn burning up." _


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Well I'm a goin down town, gunna see my gal.
Gunna sing er a song, gunna show er my ding dong.


Blind Melon Chitlins:

Cheech Marin...


----------



## grandpa cracker

" You got me lickin` gravy baby, `cause your meat`s too high to buy" a-hey heeey.

All the lyrics to Uriah Heep`s " Stealin` ".


----------



## Cool Hand

She put poison in my coffee instead of milk and cream.
Chester Burnett (Howlin Wolf)

My baby don't wear no panties
Mean Gene Kelton


----------



## bubbas kenner

I go frog giggen with a light on my head I sleep in a log and I eat crawdads ,we ran fishing lines cross the Louisiana river try to make living hes a lousiana man .Doug Kershaw .


----------



## paymerick

_"Hey my brother, what is wrong,
You lost all your money on the corner rollin' bones,
Give him your cash, mother******, he's too fast for you"_

Ryan Bingham - Dylan"s Hard Rain


----------



## POC Troutman

"if you're gonna ride, you gotta learn to fall" Clay Walker

"You'll ride a black tornado, 'cross a western sky, rope an old blue norther, and milk it til it's dry, bull dog the mississippi, pin it's ears down flat.... long before you take this cowboy's hat" Chris Ledoux

"i'll be lookin for eight when they pull that gate, and i hope that judge ain't blind"
King George

"if it was just another night, like so many nights before, just another dance, another time around the floor, just another heart, for you to break and leave behind, tell me why you're still awake and that girl's still on your mind"
Honky tonk Kid aka Aaron Watson

"I'm not saying, forget what you lost
I suppose there's a purpose in pain
What we make of ourselves has a cost
And it's paid every time we take hold of the reins

So dust off your blue jeans, get back in the saddle
Losing's a place to start over again
Getting back up there is half of the battle
And love, like a pony, should race with the wind"
Chris Ledoux

"Lord i'm a renagde, a rambler
i've squandered all i've owned,
a bonefied runaway, i'm a gambler,
can't count the lies i've told,
and i need redemption, how bout forgiveness,
and i pray for open arms, can you be with me lord,
cuz i'm comin home..... like a modern day prodigal son"
Brantley Gilbert

There's a few good ones!


----------



## Pistol58

And I wished I had some money with 
which to buy a round
I wished I'd cashed my paycheck 
Before I came to town
But I reached into my pocket 
Found three twenties and a ten
It feels so good feelin' good again

REK!!!


----------



## POC Troutman

"i saw it in her eyes,
when i was sayin goodbye,
that girl... she ain't gonna be alright
and i could tell,
she'd been goin through a livin hell,
and i....i couldn't be there by here side,
lord i felt so bad, 
as i sat and watched her cry,
thinkin i was movin on,
and she was barely gettin by,

look at what i've done to her,
look at how i made her feel,
i gave back her heart,
the broken part,
she got the raw end of the deal,
and look at what it's done to me,
you gotta know it tears me up,
i gave it everything i had and lord it just wasn't enough,
hurtin her like this seemed so wrong,
Look at what i've done to her...
now she's alone...."
Chris Cagle


----------



## Ozzey

*I know I know ....*

You're probably gonna pull some of my cool points for this. I usually don't even listen to the radio let alone crossover wanna be country but, I was glad I caught this yesterday on the way home. I have a 7 month old daughter and it hit the spot. So here I stand in front of other Musicians and I say hats off to you Mr. Hootie. Well played.

Got a baby girl sleepin' in my bedroom
And her momma laughing in my arms
There's the sound of rain on the rooftop
And the game's about to start
I don't really know how I got here
But I'm so glad that I did
And it's crazy to think that one little thing 
Could have changed all of this
Maybe it didn't turn out like I planned
Maybe thats why I'm such, such a lucky man

Darius Rucker
Frank Rogers
Kara DioGuardi


----------



## wildbill

Hank Williams, Jr. - "The American Way"

_Some high society lady says is your horse outside;_
_No ma'am he's between my legs and you're too fat to ride...._


----------



## Nwilkins

This old porch is a big ol' red and white Herford bull
Standin' under a mesquite tree in Agua Dulce, Texas
He keeps on playin' hide and seek with that hot august sun
Sweatin' and a pantin' cause his work is never done
Oh no, with those cows and a red top cane

REK


----------



## fishinKat

Pistol58 said:


> And I wished I had some money with
> which to buy a round
> I wished I'd cashed my paycheck
> Before I came to town
> But I reached into my pocket
> Found three twenties and a ten
> It feels so good feelin' good again
> 
> REK!!!


My Favorite!!!!! That part always makes me smile!


----------



## fishinKat

Carve the Turkey
Turn the ball game on
It's margaritas when the eggnog's gone
Send somebody to the Quickpak Store
We need some ice and an extension chord
A can of bean dip and some Diet Rites
A box of Pampers, Marlboro Lights
Halelluja everybody say cheese
Merry Christmas from the family

REK! This song cracks me up!


----------



## paymerick

Speaking of REK

_... he went for his .44 as I reached for my knife,
he never fired a second shot, he was just too slow,
my new life is waitin' in ole Mexico..._


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Oz never did give nothing to the tin man that he didnt , didnt already have.

America

I been looking for the daughter of the devil himslf
I've been searching for an angel in white
I've been looking for a woman whos a little of both
I can feel her but shes nowhere in sight

One of these nights

The Eagles


----------



## Buckerup

An empty glass A last cigarette I'ts closing time, and I'm drunk again. But somehow I'll make it home Cry myself to sleep That's the way the day ends, every day for me. Gary Stewart


----------



## donkeyman

Well, he cried just south of Nashville, and he turned that car around.
he said: (spoken) this is where you get off, boy
cause I'm going back to Alabam'.
I stepped out of that ole Cadillac and I said Mister, many thanks.
he said you don't have to call me mister, Mister.
The whole world calls me Hank.


----------



## donkeyman

I woke up early Sunday morning, had myself a piece of toast
Had fifty dollars in my pocket, gonna chase myself a ghost
Went down Camino Espinoza, gonna get me a divorce
Gonna split with all my money, see that girl who loves a horse
-Charile Robinson-


----------



## saltwater_therapy

and the hangovers hurt more than they used to
and cornbread and iced tea have took the place
of pills and 90 proof
it seem like none of us do things quite like we used to do.
nobody wants to get high on the town
and all my rowdy friends have settled down.

Hank Jr.


----------



## saltwater_therapy

and i'd spend all my money 
on caviar and cocaine
and i would not remember 
how you broke my heart today.

Charlie Robison


----------



## saltwater_therapy

dim the lights lock the doors
spread your pictures on the floor
blow the dust off of our past 
let it all come floodin back
cause it aint easy being strong 
and when I cant forget your gone
i just surrender
and have myself a night to remeber.

Joe Diffie


----------



## Pistol58

Seems this is turning into a REK tribute thread!! 


I lived in corpus with my brother
We were always on the run
We were bad for one another
But we were good at having fun
We got stoned along the seawall
We got drunkand rolled a car
We knew the girls at every dancehall
Had a tab at every bar


----------



## RedSurfer

Woke up this morning, tasting Jim Beam
Holdin the answer to some ol boy's dream. 
Hank Jr. - Whiskey on Ice

You have no heart, you have no shame
You take true love and give the blame.
Hank Sr. - You Win Again

Slim Chance and the Can't Hardly Playboys - Billy Joe Shaver


----------



## fishinKat

Slow pokin’ down a blacktop, cutting tires on the white rock
There’s a party on a dead end road
We’re just hoping that the cops don’t show
Somebody is looking for a fight
It’s gonna be that kind of night
When I get too far from home
I go find me a back road

Brandon Rhyder - Back Roads


----------



## Pistol58

my first love was a fearless driving rain
scared to death I thought I'd never see her face again
they say god was crying so I guess he felt my pain
yeah my first love was a fearless driving rain

Reckless Kelly


----------



## PasadenaMan

"Tell the Devil I said high when you back to where your from" Bruno Mars - Grenade


----------



## PasadenaMan

"Tell the Devil I said high when you go back to where your from" Bruno Mars - Grenade 
correction


----------



## fastpitch

Another favorite.
" SOMEBODY GIMME A CHEESEBURGER!"

Steve Miller Band


----------



## WVNative

"Walkin my mind to an easy time, with my back turned towards the sun, lord knows when the cold breeze blows, it'll make you turn your head around. Spend hours of time on a telephone line, talking bout things to come, sweet dreams and flyin machines and pieces on the ground""

James Taylor.


----------



## biologyguy

He's a black hero
In a white Bronco
Like long ago
He was very aloof
Don't gas the juice

Say that it's a lie
'Cause it's makin' me cry
To watch OJ die
Circumstantial spoof
Don't gas the juice

Well if Hertz did know
That old Cato
Was sellin' him coke
It'd be a tooth for a tooth
Don't gas the juice


----------



## JDS

fastpitch said:


> From the rockin of the cradle to the rolling of the hearse
> the going up was worth the coming down.
> Kris Kristofferson


Good taste.

He's a poet, he's a picker, he's a prophet, he's a pusher, he's a pilgrim and a preacher and a problem when he's stoned. He's a walking contradiction, partly truth and partly fiction, taking every wrong direction on that lonely road back home.
Man, I love Kristofferson's lyrics.


----------



## Bull Fish

"Passed around like a bottle of Crown""Talking bout the good times drinking down the bad" Casey Donahew Band-White Trash story!


----------



## rem44mag

she'd probaly tell the truth so i don't even ask
drinkin thing gary stewart

i pulled the head off elvis
filled fred up to his pelvis
anybody know this 1


----------



## Wharf_Rat

Can you picture her next Thursday, can you picture her at all
In the Hotel Bolderado, at the dark end of the hall
I gotta pinch myself and wonder why she even bothers me
Hell if heartaches were commercials, we'd all be on TV

John Prine


----------



## Bill Fisher

*A "Fishy" little tune......................... --*

[/I]

Wet Dream - Kip Addotta 
(written by Biff Manard)

It was April the Forty-first, being a quadruple leap year; I was driving in downtown Atlantis. 
My Barracuda was in the shop, so I was in a rented Stingray, and it was overheating. 
So I pulled into a Shell station; they said I'd blown a seal. 
I said, "Fix the damned thing and leave my private life out of it, okay, pal?" 
While they were doing that, I walked over to a place called the Oyster Bar. 
A real dive. But I knew the owner; he used to play for the dolphins. 
I said, "HI GILL!" (You have to yell, he's hard of herring.)

Chorus:

Think I had a wet dream, cruisin' through the Gulf stream. Ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh. Wet dream. 
Gill was also down on his luck. Fact is, he was barely keeping his head below water. 
I bellied up to the sandbar; he poured the usual: Rusty Snail, hold the grunion, shaken, not stirred. 
With a peanut butter and jellyfish sandwich on the side, heavy on the mako. 
I slipped him a fin, on porpoise. 
I was feeling good; I even dropped a sand dollar in the box for Jerry's Squids, for the halibut. 
Well, the place was crowded. We were packed in like sardines. 
They were all there to listen to the big band sounds of Tommy Dorsal. 
What sole. Tommy was rockin' the place with a very popular tuna, 
"Salmonchanted Evening", and the stage was surrounded by screaming groupers, 
Probably there to see the bass player. 
One of them was this cute little yellowtail, and she was givin' me the eye. 
So I figured this was my chance for a little fun. You know, piece of Pisces. 
But she said things I just couldn't fathom. She was too deep, seemed to be under a lot of pressure. 
Boy, could she drink. She drank like a... She drank a lot. I said, "What's your sign?" She said, "Aquarium." 
I said, "Great! Let's get tanked!"

Chorus

I invited her up to my place for a little midnight bait. 
I said, "C'mon baby, it'll only take a few minnows." 
She threw me that same old line: "Not tonight, I got a haddock." 
And she wasn't kidding, either, cause in came the biggest, 
meanest looking haddock I'd ever seen come down the pike. 
He was covered with mussels. He came over to me; he said, "Listen, Shrimp. 
Don't you come trollin' around here." What a crab. 
This guy was steamed. I could see the anchor in his eyes. 
I turned to him and I said, "Abalone! You're just being shellfish." 
Well, I knew there was going to be trouble, and so did Gill, 
cause he was already on the phone to the cods. 
The haddock hits me with a sucker punch. I catch him with a left hook. 
He eels over. It was a fluke, but there he was, lying on the deck, flat as a mackerel, kelpless. 
I said, "Forget the cods, Gill. This guy's going to need a sturgeon. 
Well, the yellowtail was impressed with the way I landed her boyfriend. 
She came over to me; she said, "Hey, big boy, you're really a game fish. 
What's your name?" I said, "Marlin."

Chorus

Well, from then on we had a whale of a time. I took her to dinner; 
I took her to dance; I bought her a bouquet of flounders. 
And then I went home with her. 
And what did I get for my trouble? A case of the clams.


----------



## Gomer 76825

I aint drinking alone I'm on the phone with my brother.
Max Stallings

they say nomads don't raise orchards, they said something there, 
the only roots i can point to are in my poor wife's hair.
Max Again

mabe my all time favorite, perhaps because of the autobiographically nature

Daylight dawned and found me in Del Rio, In a rundown motel room as dark hell, I felt all the pains of the morning after and all alone as far as I could tell
King George


----------



## Worm Drowner

rem44mag said:


> i pulled the head off elvis
> filled fred up to his pelvis
> anybody know this 1


Yabba-dabba doo, 
The King is gone
and so are you!!

The Possum


----------



## Worm Drowner

"Blame it on Texas
Dont blame it on me
I am who I am
And thats what Im gonna be
You can say what you wanna say
About my insanity
Blame it on Texas
Dont blame it on me"

Mark Chesnutt

"I'll be somewhere down in Texas if you're lookin' for me,
Drinkin' in that great wide-open: soakin' up the summer breeze.
Kickin' back an' settled in with my family.
I'll be somewhere down in Texas if you're lookin' for me."

George

"You don't bring nothing with you here
And you can't take nothing back
I ain't never seen a hearse, with a luggage rack"

More George

...and probably my all time favorite Jimmy Buffett song, Migration:

Lookin' back at my background tryin' to
figure out how I ever got here.
Some things are still a mystery to me
While others are much to clear.
I'm just livin' in the sunshine,
Stay contented most of the time.
Yeah, listenin to Murphy, Walker and Willis,
Sing me their Texas rhymes.

Now most of the people who retire in Florida
are wrinkled and they lean on a crutch.
And mobile homes are smotherin' my keys;
I hate those bastards so much.
I wish a summer squall would blow them
all the way up to fantasy land.
They're ugly and square, they don't belong here.
They look a lot better as beer cans.

[Chorus:]
Yeah, That's why it's still a mystery to me,
Why some people live like they do.
So many nice things happening out there,
Never even seen the clues.
Whoa, but we're doin' fine, we can travel and rhyme.
I know we've been doing our part.
Got a Caribbean soul I can barely control
and some Texas hidden here in my heart.

Well now, I might have joined the merchant marine,
If I hadn't learned how to sing.
And on top of that I got married too early,
And it cost me much more than a ring.
But those crazy days are over,
You've just got to learn from
the wrong things you've done.
I came off the rebound, started looking around,
Figured out it's time to have a little fun.

[Chorus]

Well now, if I ever live to be an old man,
I'm gonna sail down to Martinique.
I'm gonna buy me a sweat stained Bogart suit
and an African parakeet.
And then I'll sit him on my shoulder
and open up my trusty old mind.
I'm gonna teach him how to fuss,
Teach him how to cuss,
And pull the cork out of a bottle of wine.

[Chorus]

Yeah, I got a Caribbean soul I can barely control
and some Texas hidden here in my heart.


----------



## surfspeck

Beer cans to the ceiling
ashtray on the floor
laundry on the sofa
need I say more
I walked out with my hair wet
I caught one awful cold
should have been more careful
should have done like I was told
I can't believe it
how could it be
just like you said could happen
so it did to me
Just when I might have seen the light of day
I crossed my eyes 'til they stayed that way

James McMurtry 
song Peter Pan 
Album It had to Happen


----------



## 21tv

Climax Blues Band

From Lubrication on your locomotion

"you don't know how it feels, 'till ya loosen up your body like jelly on wheels"


----------



## bighossf150

probably no hip hop fans here but.....

Kid Cudi - Soundtrack to my life

I got 99 problems and they all b-tches, wish i was Jigga man, care free livin,

Dr. Dre- I Need a Doctor feat. Eminem & Skylar Grey

[Chorus - Skylar Grey]
I'm about to lose my mind
you've been gone for so long
I'm running out of time
I need a doctor
call me a doctor
I need a doctor, doctor
to bring me back to life

[Eminem]
I told the World one day I would pay it back
say it on tape, and lay it, record it
so that one day I could play it back
but I don't even know if I believe it when I'm saying that
ya'll starting to creep in, everyday its so grey and black
hope, I just need a ray of that
cause no one see's my vision when I play it for 'em
they just say its wack
they don't know what dope is
and I don't know if I was awake or asleep
when I wrote this,
all I know is you came to me when I was at my lowest
you picked me up, breeding life in me
I owe my life to you
before the life of me, I don't see why you don't see like I do
but it just dawned on me you lost a son
see this light in you, it's dark.
let me turn on the lights and brighten me and enlighten you
I don't think you realize what you mean to me
not the slightest clue
cause me and you were like a crew
I was like your sidekick
you gon either wanna fight me when I get off this *********** mic
or you gon hug me
but I'm outta options, there's nothing else I can do cause...

[Chorus - Skylar Grey]
I'm about to lose my mind
you've been gone for so long
I'm running out of time
I need a doctor
call me a doctor
I need a doctor, doctor
to bring me back to life

[Eminem]
It hurts when I see you struggle
you come to me with ideas
you say there just pieces so I'm puzzled
cause the **** I hear is crazy
but your either getting lazy or you don't believe in you no more
seems like your own opinions, not one you can form
cant make a decision you keep questioning yourself
second guessing and its almost like your begging for my help
like I'm your leader
your supposed to *********** be my mentor
I can endure no more,
I demand you remember who you are
it was YOU, who believed in me
when everyone was telling you don't sign me
everyone at the *********** label, lets tell the truth
you risked your career for me
I know it as well as you
nobody wanted to **** with the white boy
Dre, I'm crying in this booth
you saved my life, now maybe its my turn to save yours
but I can never repay you, what you did for me is way more
but I ain't giving up faith and you ain't giving up on me
get up Dre, I'm dying, I need you, come back for ****'s sake

[Chorus - Skylar Grey]
I'm about to lose my mind
you've been gone for so long
I'm running out of time
I need a doctor
call me a doctor
I need a doctor, doctor
to bring me back to life
bring me back to life
bring me back to life

(I need a doctor, doctor
to bring me back to life)

[Dr Dre]
It literally feels like a lifetime ago
but I still remember the **** like it was just yesterday though
you walked in, yellow jump suit
whole room, cracked jokes
once you got inside the booth, told you, like smoke
went through friends, some of them I put on
but they just left, they said they was riding to the death
but where the **** are they now
now that I need them, I don't see none of them
all I see is Slim
**** all you fair-weather friends
all I need is him
*********** backstabbers
when the chips were down you just laughed at us
now you bout to feel the *********** wrath of aftermath, *******
you gon see us in our lab jackets and ask us where the **** we been?
you can kiss my indecisive *** crack maggots and the crackers ***
little crack a jack beat making wack math,
backwards producers, I'm back bastards
one more CD and then I'm packing up my bags and as I'm leaving
I'll guarantee they scream Dre don't leave us like that man cause...

[Chorus - Skylar Grey]
I'm about to lose my mind
you've been gone for so long
I'm running out of time
I need a doctor
call me a doctor
I need a doctor, doctor
to bring me back to life


----------



## 21tv

Sorry Folks, The song Title is "Loosen up" not what I posted before.


----------



## paymerick

surfspeck said:


> Beer cans to the ceiling
> ashtray on the floor
> laundry on the sofa
> need I say more
> I walked out with my hair wet
> I caught one awful cold
> should have been more careful
> should have done like I was told
> I can't believe it
> how could it be
> just like you said could happen
> so it did to me
> Just when I might have seen the light of day
> I crossed my eyes 'til they stayed that way
> 
> James McMurtry
> song Peter Pan
> Album It had to Happen


Ahh, McMurtry... how about some Choctaw Bingo? the whole song...


----------



## surfspeck

Alot of his lyrics really hit home with my life experiences, except for some of the ultra liberally slanted lyrics.

LOL!



paymerick said:


> Ahh, McMurtry... how about some Choctaw Bingo? the whole song...


----------



## Plumbwader

Ray Wylie Hubbard-

"Screw you, we're from Texas!"


----------



## Fishhead56

The dead Mans Name Was Luey Dupree as I Pushed the Little Button On My Knife.
I walked Up And Said Hello Boy's and Girls, Have you enjoyed your life?
..............................
It's time to Rocken Roll It Is time to Hookie Koo.
................................
With Her name on my arm and the rain coming down.
I took her Down to The Rail Road Tracks for the very last time.
I took her Down to The Rail Road Tracks where Her Dead Red Lips touched mine.

RWH.


----------



## Texasfisherman57

"Maybe people only ask you how you're doing 
'Cause that's easier than letting on how little they could care" 

Jackson Browne - The Late Show


----------



## MENOSQUEEZYHARDHEADZ

*In the End*

Verse off Linkin Parks song "In The End"

"All I know
time is a valuable thing
Watch it fly by as the pendulum swings
Watch it count down to the end of the day
The clock ticks life away
It


----------



## Wakerider1424

"Were just two lost souls swimmin in a fish bowl year after year"

Pink Floyd- Wish You Were Here


----------



## whistech

"I thank God for unanswered prayers"


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade

I grew up a f-ing screw up, got introduced to the game got an ounce and f-ing blew up

NOTORIOUS BIG


----------



## surfspeck

Merle Haggard, Fightin Side of Me 

Hell Yea!!!

I read about some squirrely guy,
Who claims, he just don't believe in fightin'.
An' I wonder just how long,
The rest of us can count on bein' free.
They love our milk an' honey,
But they preach about some other way of livin'.
When they're runnin' down my country, hoss,
They're walkin' on the fightin' side of me.


----------



## cmartin

good times and riches and son of a *itches, I've seen more than I can recall. JB


----------



## derekforeal

memories and drinks dont mix too well
and jukebox records dont play those wedding bells
staring at the world thru the bottom of a glass
all i see is a man who s fading fast
Merle Haggard


----------



## BigBay420

Something about the wrinkle in your forehead tells me there's a fit about to get thrown 
If we get the van out of the ditch before morning ain't nobody got to know what I done 

Drive By Truckers Heathens


----------



## Trouthunter

"A promise never made can not be broken and can never break a heart."

Dance Little Jean

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## sharksurfer66

"Watch your honey drip, can't keep away" 

Black Dog, by Zep


----------



## Caracalla

*The rain song - zepp*

I felt the coldness of my winter.
I never thought it would ever go. 
I cursed the gloom that set upon us...
But I know that I love you so


----------



## gmac

Girl you're a hopt blooded wopman child
and its warm where you're touching me.

Mac Davis


----------



## Charlie2

*Favorite Lyriccc*

George Jones; He stopped loving her today, hung a wreath upon his door, And they carried him away, He stopped loving her today.

A classic. C2


----------



## Delta Elite

Sittin' on the front porch with that sea breeze in my face
Watching the sun go down on the water.
I can see for miles and miles
Those oil rigs and shrimp boats and the waves crashin' down in the sand.
It feels like home.

To my right, I can see the light of Galveston in the Texas night, yeah.
Watchin' from afar.
Remember catching trout and bull reds,
Ya aint lived 'til ya been there, yeah.
Down in Galveston, down in Galveston.

Galveston Oh Galveston
I can see your lights shinin'
Ohhhhhh, shinin' on me.
I always like to go back there
Cause I know that's where I can find myself.

Galveston Lights--Jimmy Kaiser Band


----------



## MRDEJ

All the world's indeed a stage
We are merely players, performers and portrayers
Each anothers audience outside the guilded stage

RUSH


----------



## saltwatercowboy

they call me alll alcoholic just because i drink and get a little loud.

good friend David Glenn


----------



## weimtrainer

"Billy was a mountain, Ethel was a tree growing off of his shoulder".

"Moving to Montana soon, gonna be a dental floss tycoon".

"Idaho, but I lost her, to a welder name of Foster".


----------



## fastpitch

2 degress in be-bop
a PHD in swing
he's a master of rythmn
He's a rock & roll king

Rock & Roll Doctor-Little Feat


----------



## bassguitarman

She's the kind of girl you want so much
It makes you sorry
Still you don't regret a single day.
Ah girl! ...Girl!


----------



## dan_wrider

and as the perfect wings'll glide 
cleansed are men of all the mice
past the pain we tend to strive 
or thats how it seems to beginners
accept awards throughout our lives 
to make young lovers intertwine
perhaps the end will come tonight
so hooray for the winners

deadsy-winners


----------



## troutkiller69

I have to say this is my favorite and pretty much the favorite for any country boy that has ever heard this song. The sond " time off for bad behavior by David alan coe.

I'm up at dawn at the crack of dawn
I've been working like a regular dog
To keep my woman and the lights and the water and the phone turned on
I've been saying yes sir all day at work
I've been saying yes ma'am at home
I've been storing up the f*** you's
Keepin' em under my tounge

It is a statement for anyone who has that boss that is a total jerk.:texasflag


----------



## Charlie2

*Bad Job?*

'Take This Job and Shove It', comes to mind! C2


----------



## saltwater_therapy

*Trenchtown Rock*

One good thing about music
When it hits you you feel no pain
One good thing about music
When it hits you you feel no pain
So hit me with music
Hit me with music
Hit me with music
Brutalize me with MUSIC.

By the Late Great BOB MARLEY and
From the Late Great Badley Nowell of SUBLIME


----------



## Fishhead56

Empty Parking Lot, Half A Cigerete
I Got I Off The Ground It Is A Little Wet....

Bleu Edmondson


----------



## TPD

*K Lilly*

Cowboyins' funny, it gets in your veins
Sweeps up the memories, lets loose the reins
of the years that blow by, like the west texas sands
and a young boy becomes an old man


----------



## Clifford Crump

Smoke rollin' out the window and ice cold beer sittin' in the console


----------



## Delta Elite

But I wished I had some money with which to buy around.
I wished I cashed my paycheck before I came to town.
But I reached into my pocket and found three twenties and a ten,
It feels so good, feelin' good again.

REK


----------



## cfishnet8

"Say what you say,
Do what you do
Feel what you feel,
As long as it's real.
I said take what you take
And give what you give
Just be what you want,
Just as long as it's real."

[Take What You Take - Lily Allen]


----------



## bassguitarman

These lines really aren't that great, but it's pretty funny:


----------



## dwc1

If everyone should be together,
Why are so many left alone?
Life's a lot of trade offs in the end.

Somewhere in the fields of Heather,
Proud souls laugh and they love together.
Somwhere between passion and losing friends. 

Jason Boland "Proud Souls"


----------



## J.T. Barely

"For what it's worth, a nickel is just a nickel son. Your pleasure becomes your pain"

Ryan Bingham


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat

*Hmmmmmm...*

I will bid farewell
Sever the ties
Is this all I am?
Is this all thats left?
Turn from deceit, the love of self is death
Deliverance is given to you
Save you

*Killswitch Engage...*

:cheers:


----------



## 1handdriverandy

Hank Williams Jr - country boy can survive
"country folks can survive"

311 - homebrew - "4th of july, the lucy in the sky. i remember pine trees and the coat of many colors. i was nineteen. i'd do anything. Shiht like that now scares me but i'd like to do it again..."

TOOL - intolerance
"i wanna beleive you, and i wanna take choice to, and i wanna have, faith to, put away the daggers , but, you lie, cheat and steal. Lie ,cheat and steal, i will not tolerate. You lie, cheat and steal, lie, cheat and steal, i can not toleraaaate. i yield, i blame, i'v been ,far too sympathetic, i've learned how far i've been far too sympathetic, i am an innocent, you aren't an innocent, i'm not an innocent, no one is innocent..." 

311 - Creatures for a while - 
"my name is volatile, i been this way a long while, i'd surely like to rest but the energy gets the best of me. its been a wild ride, i wouldn't change a minute, i can't slow down inside, this is why i live it.."
"life could slip away in absent minded numbness, i'm only sayin this cause i wish for the best.."

TOOL - sweat - album: opiate
"the sun is said to come again, i'm a hunter and a fisherman, and i'm trying to, remember when, but it, makes me dizzy... Seems like i've been here before, seems so familiar, seems like i'm slippin, into a dream within a dream."


----------



## the_dude_abides

Woke up in a stupor, guess it's time to face the pooper, sometimes I feel like superman, sometimes I'm just recuperating.


Big Blue Sea by Bob Schneider


----------



## JDS

Not sure of the artist, but

"Down in the valley, the valley so low, hang your head over and hear the wind blow..."

Marty Robbins,

"As I walked out in the streets of Laredo, as I walked out in Laredo one day. I spied a young cowboy all wrapped in white linen, all wrapped in white linen as cold as the clay..."


----------



## travisgunnels

*DAC. "time off for bad behavior"*

I'm up every morning at the crack of dawn working like a regular dog, to keep the phone and the lights and the water and my woman turned on...
David Allen Coe


----------



## bassguitarman




----------



## J.T. Barely

"did you trade a walk off part in a war for a lead role in a cage"

PINK FLOYD


----------



## skeeterfish

"Layed down a groove like a monkey gettin off"


Coricidin Bottle
Written by Ray Wylie Hubbard


----------



## Bob Keyes

_Donnal, where's your troosers?_

_Scots folk song_

_Tis great fun I've had with the answer to that one:dance:_

_Bob_


----------



## triple threat

*Jerry Reed*

"While she's living good on my alimony,
I'm workin two shifts, and eatin boloney"

The incomparable Jerry Reed sums it up again


----------



## Gary

Well You thought the leaden winter would bring you down forever,
But you rode upon a steamer to the violence of the sun.
And the colours of the sea bind your eyes with trembling mermaids,
And you touch the distant beaches with tales of brave Ulysses,
How his naked ears were tortured by the sirens sweetly singin',
Sparkling waves are calling you to touch a white laced lip.
You see your girl's brown body dancing through the turquoise,
And her footprints make you follow where the sky loves the sea.
And when your fingers find her, she drowns you in her body,
Carving deep blue ripples in the tissues of your mind.
Tiny purple fishes run laughing to your finger,
You want to take her with you to the hard land of the winter.
Her name is Aphrodite and she rides a crimson shell,
You know you cannot leave her for you touched the distant sands
With tales of brave Ulysses, how his naked ears were tortured
By the sirens sweetly singing.
Tiny purple fishes run lauging through your fingers,
You want to take her with you to the hard land of the winter.


----------



## jimtexas68

Waylon Jennings~ 

The only two things in life that make it worth livin'
Is guitars that tune good and firm feelin' women
I don't need my name in the marquee lights
I got my song and I got you with me tonight
Maybe it's time we got back to the basics of love


----------



## SaltMan

Sittin on the dock of the bay- Otis Redding

"Drifting on a sea of endless tears..." Drifting Jimi Hendrix probly my favorite Jimmy song.


----------



## bassguitarman




----------

